# People Are Not Themselves During This Pandemic: Have You Felt Offended or Outraged by Them?



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2020)

I have encountered people who just have not been themselves at all during this pandemic.  I made a decision to try to understand them instead of getting myself really upset about it.  The manager of the place I live seemed to be accusing me of something I did not do and I was starting to get mad but realized how much stress this person is under with the job plus the pandemic on top of it.  There have been others too who have not acted exactly cordial to me, to say the least.  For me, it feels better to just excuse them rather than accuse.  How about you, have you run into others during this pandemic who were acting much differently than usual?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Not individuals but people as a whole. Where I live, the local people are very friendly and complete strangers greet each other in the street. That isn't  happening now, everyone is giving everyone else a wide berth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Not individuals but people as a whole. Where I live, the local people are very friendly and complete strangers greet each other in the street. That isn't  happening now, everyone is giving everyone else a wide berth.


That's good that it's that way where you are!


----------



## chic (Sep 6, 2020)

My mom is picking fights and getting vocal with everyone. She's a senior, senior and I'm afraid for her and always having to entertain her and distract her and prevent her from saying or doing something that could get us both killed, especially when I'm driving. I'm half nuts from all this and want to be left alone which is so unlike me. Yeah, where I live covid numbers are low but the restrictions are so tight people are turning into mental cases before my eyes. We can't go much of anywhere or do much of anything. Any of us. I can't help them. I can barely help myself which is awful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

That must be so hard...I feel for you.


----------



## charry (Sep 6, 2020)

Everyone judging each other,on what ones doing or not doing ....
Too much hate and anger since covid19......


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

charry said:


> Everyone judging each other,on what ones doing or not doing ....
> Too much hate and anger since covid19......


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2020)

Not any more than usua! People always annoy me. They always have  and always will


----------



## katlupe (Sep 6, 2020)

charry said:


> Everyone judging each other,on what ones doing or not doing ....
> Too much hate and anger since covid19......


Exactly! Though I am not experiencing it myself. I don't see many people even when I go somewhere.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2020)

I see it online, but not within my geographically near and far friends and relatives, or my neighborhood.  If anything, people seem friendlier, more polite, and respectful of each other's personal space.   

Most ask how the other is doing, is everything ok, what's going on, etc., in a way that telegraphs that it's a sincere question, not a social gesture. People really, really care about the answers. 

And the responses aren't just, "Fine," although that is often the essence. I hear (and say) things like, "You know what, I'm doing ok. Went to the grocery store the other day, have been out walking nearly every day, the dogs love having me around all the time, the kids are getting restless but coping with the help of sidewalk chalk, little surprises that get delivered via UPS and the Disney Channel, we're knocking things off the honey-do list, gee I wish the heat would break." That kind of thing. 

I'm sorry for people who are struggling to cope or are lashing out, and for those who are subjected to that behavior. It must be very stressful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2020)

Where I am, my neighbors, people in the neighborhood or parks, or in the stores seem to be extra caring and friendly.  I guess we never know any individual's struggles or stresses during the COVID-19, they may be having health, family or financial troubles that have gotten worse during the pandemic.  Some people who were a bit snippy to begin with, may really get nasty now with the life disturbances and restrictions for the virus.  

Ruth, I'm sorry people by you are acting like that.  I grew up in an apartment and have lived in apartments with my husband before we got married and bought our first house.  Just being so close to others in an apartment setting, to me anyway, can be much more annoying than when you're in separate houses with yards.  In apartments, other tenants behavior and noises affect you personally sometimes, and folks tend to move in and out more.

You're smart to excuse them for the way they are acting with you.  Please don't take it personally and let it get to you.  Hopefully some day, this all will just be a bad memory and unique experience for all of us.  Hang in there....hugs.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

I haven't noticed any changes in the people I encounter. Yet.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2020)

Not much as changed in the rural area we live in.  There have been minimal cases of this CV in the area, and perhaps the biggest "inconvenience" is the wearing of masks at most of the stores.  The local people are still friendly, and courteous to each other.  The larger cities, however, seem to be a different story....and I think this CV issue is a major contributor to all the protests and riots going on....using BLM as an "excuse" to vent increasing frustrations.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 6, 2020)

Several of our friends from the [now closed ] fitness center have experienced anxiety and depression, not only from the pandemic but from the loss of social contact, which for many of us seniors in this rural town was a big part of the fitness center.


----------



## Jules (Sep 6, 2020)

With the average person being a little or lot on edge during this, anyone else who does anything deemed annoying can increase those emotions.  It doesn’t mean you did anything wrong, just that you’re the one they’re taking it out on.


----------



## win231 (Sep 6, 2020)

The only place I notice problems with people is when I'm driving.
Drivers are even bigger idiots than they already were.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 6, 2020)

People in general in our area are still friendly if stressed.  I've certainly noticed a change online.  My biggest issue has been with my brother who is disdainful of people who wear masks and isn't careful around my parents ...but part of that is their choice because they don't want to isolate from his kids.


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2020)

My mother is going through a medical crisis right now and is angry at her doctors when they don't tell her what she wants to hear.  I've had to call and apologize to two different practices, hoping that she isn't burning bridges behind her with the doctors' offices.  I think it's a combination of the overall frustration with life in general during Covic and frustration with her medical situation.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 6, 2020)

Me? Fine except that I hate everybody. I hate TV commercials. I hate the squirrels and chipmunks in the back yard, and I positively loathe the leaf rollers that won't leave my cannas alone. I hate traffic. I hate those people in the grocery store who have the unmitigated gall to get too close to me. I hate the letter carrier for being here too early before I can get something in the mailbox to be picked up. I hate the letter carrier for getting here so late in the day. I hate waiting for anything, even responses from the web that happen in nano-seconds. I hate the heat. I hate the rain. I hate the music the local HD classical music station programs. I hate having to take time out of my *busy* day to carry out the trash or even to feed Maggiecat. I hate making the bed.

Except for all of the above. I'm fine and actually much better since I deleted my FB account. Thanks for asking


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 6, 2020)

I haven’t noticed much difference overall.I'm doing my part to combat it by expressing appreciation to folks who are helpful to me, more individualized than a just plain thank you, like, I had to have some xrays done (catching up on arth care) and complimented the tech On carefully positioning me instead of just jerking limbs around like most, and a Pharm tech who spontaneously came out from behind the counter to help me find something. Both were very appreciative of being singled out.
I’ve only being outraged twice. Once at the stupid Kroger/Smith store I was going to. They have been off and on about using separate doors for entrance & exit so I entered the closest which had no sign. Then a clerk actually Yelled at me, for using wrong door. Never going back there.
Then BCBS “non” customer service: wanted to simply find out a copay and a  female with some kind of thick accent was going into a canned spell about referrals & authorizations. Tues am going to find someone local & complain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

jujube said:


> My mother is going through a medical crisis right now and is angry at her doctors when they don't tell her what she wants to hear.  I've had to call and apologize to two different practices, hoping that she isn't burning bridges behind her with the doctors' offices.  I think it's a combination of the overall frustration with life in general during Covic and frustration with her medical situation.


That's wonderful that you have called the doctors because of how she's been.  It is even more hard on some than others, this pandemic.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

chic said:


> My mom is picking fights and getting vocal with everyone. She's a senior, senior and I'm afraid for her and always having to entertain her and distract her and prevent her from saying or doing something that could get us both killed, especially when I'm driving. I'm half nuts from all this and want to be left alone which is so unlike me. Yeah, where I live covid numbers are low but the restrictions are so tight people are turning into mental cases before my eyes. We can't go much of anywhere or do much of anything. Any of us. I can't help them. I can barely help myself which is awful.


That emoticon is a hug for you chic and not a smilie at your situation.


----------



## chic (Sep 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> That emoticon is a hug for you chic and not a smilie at your situation.



I understand. I just wish I could take her somewhere and do the fun things we used to do, but we can't because so much is closed, or they want so much information, contact info, etc. Walk this way not that way. No mask no service. No indoor dining. No using the ladies room. I've taken her to visit her friends a lot. But now money is getting tight for me because I have no job to go back to. Sometimes I just don't want to think anymore. I can't believe how bad this has all been.  This morning I took her shopping for groceries and to the drugstore to use her coupons then had her back to my place for lunch and she seemed to enjoy that.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't have any problem with anyone. People say hi when we pass on the street during my daily walks and yes, everyone is giving a wide berth due to social distancing. I try to be understanding and just let it go if someone I encounter has a problem with me. Getting angry and upset about things doesn't do anyone any good. Change the things you can and accept the things you can't change including people's attitude about things.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2020)

chic said:


> I understand. I just wish I could take her somewhere and do the fun things we used to do, but we can't because so much is closed, or they want so much information, contact info, etc. Walk this way not that way. No mask no service. No indoor dining. No using the ladies room. I've taken her to visit her friends a lot. But now money is getting tight for me because I have no job to go back to. Sometimes I just don't want to think anymore. I can't believe how bad this has all been.  This morning I took her shopping for groceries and to the drugstore to use her coupons then had her back to my place for lunch and she seemed to enjoy that.


That’s very kind of you chic. Don’t forget to do things for yourself that make you happy as well. Self care isn’t being selfish.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

@chic your mother is fortunate to have such a caring and loving daughter such as you.


----------



## 911 (Sep 6, 2020)

I haven’t really noticed any change. I like people until they mistreat me, then it’s bye. Heck, I still stop along the interstate if I see someone broke down and offer them help, if it’s needed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

chic said:


> I understand. I just wish I could take her somewhere and do the fun things we used to do, but we can't because so much is closed, or they want so much information, contact info, etc. Walk this way not that way. No mask no service. No indoor dining. No using the ladies room. I've taken her to visit her friends a lot. But now money is getting tight for me because I have no job to go back to. Sometimes I just don't want to think anymore. I can't believe how bad this has all been.  This morning I took her shopping for groceries and to the drugstore to use her coupons then had her back to my place for lunch and she seemed to enjoy that.


I hear ya.  I keep telling myself and my doctor also says this is going to end...but I don't know if I can believe that at this point.  I, too, am fed up with not being able to go where I want to any more.  

I bet your Mom really appreciates you!


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I haven’t noticed much difference overall.I'm doing my part to combat it by expressing appreciation to folks who are helpful to me, more individualized than a just plain thank you, like, I had to have some xrays done (catching up on arth care) and complimented the tech On carefully positioning me instead of just jerking limbs around like most, and a Pharm tech who spontaneously came out from behind the counter to help me find something. Both were very appreciative of being singled out.
> I’ve only being outraged twice. Once at the stupid Kroger/Smith store I was going to. They have been off and on about using separate doors for entrance & exit so I entered the closest which had no sign. Then a clerk actually Yelled at me, for using wrong door. Never going back there.
> *Then BCBS “non” customer service: wanted to simply find out a copay and a  female with some kind of thick accent was going into a canned spell about referrals & authorizations. Tues am going to find someone local & complain.*


Do you have a Blue Cross "service center" in your are.  We have one and I've had great luck just toting the paperwork down there, laying it out and asking someone to go through it with me.  So much easier than trying to do it over the phone.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

911 said:


> I haven’t really noticed any change. I like people until they mistreat me, then it’s bye. Heck, I still stop along the interstate if I see someone broke down and offer them help, if it’s needed.


I feel the same way @911 I don't associate with those who mistreat me either.


----------



## mlh (Sep 6, 2020)

For me it depends on whether it is on purpose or if it is because someone is terribly stressed out. I do not know what someone is going through so, I feel it is unfair of me to judge without all the facts. It does not make what that person has done or said right but at the same time I am not perfect under pressure either. 

Especially now with the coronavirus. It is making everyone very edgy and inhospitable. Sometimes all that leaks over to innocent people causing them to be edgy and inhospitable as well. It is a vicious cycle. Sometimes understanding that goes a long way.

Right now I am trying to be forgiving because this situation with this virus is just so horrendous. I do not think any of us are ourselves right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

mlh said:


> For me it depends on whether it is on purpose or if it is because someone is terribly stressed out. I do not know what someone is going through so, I feel it is unfair of me to judge without all the facts. It does not make what that person has done or said right but at the same time I am not perfect under pressure either.
> 
> Especially now with the coronavirus. It is making everyone very edgy and inhospitable. Sometimes all that leaks over to innocent people causing them to be edgy and inhospitable as well. It is a vicious cycle. Sometimes understanding that goes a long way.
> 
> Right now I am trying to be forgiving because this situation with this virus is just so horrendous. I do not think any of us are ourselves right now.


I really like the way you think thank U.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 6, 2020)

chic said:


> My mom is picking fights and getting vocal with everyone. She's a senior, senior and I'm afraid for her and always having to entertain her and distract her and prevent her from saying or doing something that could get us both killed, especially when I'm driving. I'm half nuts from all this and want to be left alone which is so unlike me. Yeah, where I live covid numbers are low but the restrictions are so tight people are turning into mental cases before my eyes. We can't go much of anywhere or do much of anything. Any of us. I can't help them. I can barely help myself which is awful.


 
Although my mother is long gone, otherwise I'm kinda where you are. I hate living like this. I want my life back.


----------



## Lashann (Sep 7, 2020)

Some of my senior friends and family members were already going through some really challenging times re serious illness, family relationship problems, financial struggles etc. prior to this pandemic.

The covid-19 has only worsened their situation and they are feeling even more stressed so yes it has been increasingly difficult to talk to them.  I try to be as understanding and patient as possible as right now it seems like our world has literally been turned upside down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2020)

Lashann said:


> Some of my senior friends and family members were already going through some really challenging times re serious illness, family relationship problems, financial struggles etc. prior to this pandemic.
> 
> The covid-19 has only worsened their situation and they are feeling even more stressed so yes it has been increasingly difficult to talk to them.  I try to be as understanding and patient as possible as right now it seems like our world has literally been turned upside down.


I hear you.  Many are feeling out of sorts now and it has been going on so long to have to be so concerned about the spread.


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

I know that I am not myself at all right now. I have been experiencing troubles that are new to me with this pandemic. Also dealing with the effects of it on other people is making it harder for me. I basically keep to myself a lot.


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Although my mother is long gone, otherwise I'm kinda where you are. I hate living like this. I want my life back.



Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 7, 2020)

chic said:


> Thanks for understanding.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 7, 2020)

Haven't noticed any changes locally, and i live in the outskirts of a fairly large city.

On line it seems as though more and more people are becoming inflamed by the governments actions on so many divisive situations.  In past years, people looked to their leaders to be re-assured and calmed by them, whenever critical situations arose.  No more - -that's a thing of the past.

I've been around quite a few years and have never before seen today's number of people running around waving their guns in the air.  Bragging about what they'd do if somebody gives them the "stinkeye".  All of them sure that they'll get off the first kill shot, not the other guy.  It  seems as though some are "thrill-killers" almost hoping that someone will give them an excuse to blast away.  Anyone firing a gun in a public area is a threat to whoever is in range, even the guy at the counter across the street sipping a coffee or maybe your son or daughter coming home from an event.

Dimwits IMHO.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2020)

How you are choosing to handle this is very admirable Ruthanne. So far, if anything, I've noticed people are being extra nice (personally) but as we all know, some terrible things are happening across America. People are scared, they are broke, they are losing homes, jobs and facing homelessness and other things (for many I'm sure) that they never imagined they'd have to deal with. My son predicted anarchy back in early April due to the affects of COVID on people's lives. Those of us who are not experiencing these things should consider ourselves blessed and help who we can.


----------



## Aj66 (Sep 7, 2020)

I try to keep my feet washed well cause it's quite common for one of them to end up in my mouth. I have this innate talent for saying the right thing at the wrong time or the wrong thing at the right time.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How you are choosing to handle this is very admirable Ruthanne. So far, if anything, I've noticed people are being extra nice (personally) but as we all know, some terrible things are happening across America. People are scared, they are broke, they are losing homes, jobs and facing homelessness and other things (for many I'm sure) that they never imagined they'd have to deal with. My son predicted anarchy back in early April due to the affects of COVID on people's lives. Those of us who are not experiencing these things should consider ourselves blessed and help who we can.


Beautifully said, Diva.


----------



## gennie (Sep 8, 2020)

Aj66 said:


> I try to keep my feet washed well cause it's quite common for one of them to end up in my mouth. I have this innate talent for saying the right thing at the wrong time or the wrong thing at the right time.


Me, too.  Good advice about feet.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Me? Fine except that I hate everybody. I hate TV commercials. I hate the squirrels and chipmunks in the back yard, and I positively loathe the leaf rollers that won't leave my cannas alone. I hate traffic. I hate those people in the grocery store who have the unmitigated gall to get too close to me. I hate the letter carrier for being here too early before I can get something in the mailbox to be picked up. I hate the letter carrier for getting here so late in the day. I hate waiting for anything, even responses from the web that happen in nano-seconds. I hate the heat. I hate the rain. I hate the music the local HD classical music station programs. I hate having to take time out of my *busy* day to carry out the trash or even to feed Maggiecat. I hate making the bed.
> 
> Except for all of the above. I'm fine and actually much better since I deleted my FB account. Thanks for asking


So that's whats "rolling up my canna leaves" and chewing the heck out of them...had two cocoons of praying mantis this spring and that didn't help at all. Thanks for the info. My big female back window garden spider is doing very well, though...fed her some gnats this morning, now she's so full she doesn't even move around her web.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2020)

I see it online; there are so many people who still believe that Covid-19 is a hoax.  It drives me up the wall ... but, I remain silent.  I posted a few weeks ago about a particular family that had 3 of their family members ill with the virus and yet one is still convinced that it was something else that killed her sister.  I have unfollowed her as I was getting myself so upset with her beliefs. 

How do you attest so many deaths... then?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

@StarSong...Thank you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2020)

No change.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How you are choosing to handle this is very admirable Ruthanne. So far, if anything, I've noticed people are being extra nice (personally) but as we all know, some terrible things are happening across America. People are scared, they are broke, they are losing homes, jobs and facing homelessness and other things (for many I'm sure) that they never imagined they'd have to deal with. My son predicted anarchy back in early April due to the affects of COVID on people's lives. Those of us who are not experiencing these things should consider ourselves blessed and help who we can.


I hear what you are saying and I fear some of the same things but I am just taking one day at a time and watching the news and trying to do the best I can and I know that's all that we all can do right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

Aj66 said:


> I try to keep my feet washed well cause it's quite common for one of them to end up in my mouth. I have this innate talent for saying the right thing at the wrong time or the wrong thing at the right time.


I know what you mean and I can do that too.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 11, 2020)

Will be so glad when the elections are finally over and done with.  One pandemic at a time is enough!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2020)

I am definitely more cranky.  Before I had COVID-19, I hated being restricted.  Post COVID-19, I still hate being restricted.  Which is odd since I am something of a loner.  But it is the authority that bugs me, and the fact that they insult my intelligence daily.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Will be so glad when the elections are finally over and done with.  One pandemic at a time is enough!



I have a feeling that things are going to get really crazy _after_ the election.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I have a feeling that things are going to get really crazy _after_ the election.


I fear you're correct.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am definitely more cranky.  Before I had COVID-19, I hated being restricted.  Post COVID-19, I still hate being restricted.  Which is odd since I am something of a loner.  But it is the authority that bugs me, and the fact that they insult my intelligence daily.



Well, I want to thank you again for setting some things straight in that unfortunate thread that in part, discussed WWII.  So, despite the effect the whole COVID-19 situation is having on you, you are still being kind. 

Tony


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm so frustrated right now, I could scream.

We have hospice in for mom now and they have been wonderful but they can only do what she is willing to accept.

I'm going back and forth, 7-hour drive each way.   My life is a mess.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm so sorry @jujube.  What hospice services won't your mother accept?  
Have you found a hotel or safe place to stay during these times?  I hope you're not doing that long drive every few days.


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm so sorry @jujube.  What hospice services won't your mother accept?
> Have you found a hotel or safe place to stay during these times?  I hope you're not doing that long drive every few days.


I stay at her house. I come up for 2-3 weeks and then go home for a couple of weeks.  It takes pressure off my sister.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 11, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm so frustrated right now, I could scream.
> 
> We have hospice in for mom now and they have been wonderful but they can only do what she is willing to accept.
> 
> I'm going back and forth, 7-hour drive each way.   My life is a mess.



Jujube, my heart goes out to you.  I hear your frustration and more.  I've been feeling a lot more stress lately as well, but you do have a difficult situation.  I'm sending positive thoughts your way.  Hang in there.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Well, I want to thank you again for setting some things straight in that unfortunate thread that in part, discussed WWII.  So, despite the effect the whole COVID-19 situation is having on you, you are still being kind.
> 
> Tony


What did I set straight, Tony?  But, thank you anyway.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)

Some people are under a lot of financial, emotional and physical stress due to the pandemic (lost jobs, lost loved ones, illness). Others are simply suffering from entitlement deprivation because they can't get what they want, or as much of what they want, or when they want it. The psychological end result is the same - indirect aggression. They are angry and can't retailiate on the main cause of their problems, so they take it out on whoever is the handiest.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> What did I set straight, Tony?  But, thank you anyway.



You straightened some things out, things that I was being called out on as being untrue in my assertion that people did pull together in the US to fight in WWII.   I didn't live through WWII, so my knowledge is only through reading or seeing film on that part of history and talking to those who had lived through it in various capacities.  You did live through it, and posted, speaking from your own recollection.  I appreciated that you posted as you did, and in my position in that situation, it was seen by me as an act of kindness.  

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I have a feeling that things are going to get really crazy _after_ the election.



Get really crazy, Irwin?  As opposed to what?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Get really crazy, Irwin?  As opposed to what?


I'm fearful of widespread civil unrest regardless of the outcome.  Armed militias, that kind of thing.  The groundwork is being laid to not trust the election results.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So that's whats "rolling up my canna leaves" and chewing the heck out of them...had two cocoons of praying mantis this spring and that didn't help at all. Thanks for the info. My big female back window garden spider is doing very well, though...fed her some gnats this morning, now she's so full she doesn't even move around her web.
> 
> Here's a pix of her with her second egg cocoon bag she "laid" recently:


----------



## Bethea (Oct 11, 2020)

As far as I see it none of us are perfect. Sometimes if you poke the tiger you're going to lose an arm. People are very excitable right now. And sometimes people are dealing with other issues as well. We can't judge people over a single incident. Especially when we wouldn't like it if the tables were turned.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> You straightened some things out, things that I was being called out on as being untrue in my assertion that people did pull together in the US to fight in WWII.   I didn't live through WWII, so my knowledge is only through reading or seeing film on that part of history and talking to those who had lived through it in various capacities.  You did live through it, and posted, speaking from your own recollection.  I appreciated that you posted as you did, and in my position in that situation, it was seen by me as an act of kindness.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony


Oh, well, you are more than welcome, Tony.  Listen, at the beginning, no one wanted into that war, but when we were attacked, and Hitler came after us, well, we immediately took on a different persona.  One for all and all for one, you know?  I was  a child, but a highly perceptive one and my father kept me that way.  After it was over and the Holocaust pictures were being published in Life Magazine and the like, he made me look at each and every one of them and stressed that something like this should never happen again to any one ethnicity.  When I was in the A.F. we had to see the documentaries of this abomination all over again and we were told exactly what my dad said.  Many people aren't being taught today, just what it really was all about back then.  And, the Japanese, well, they were worse, if that is possible.  It boggles the mind what one human can perpetrate upon another.  Keep the faith my friend.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I have a feeling that things are going to get really crazy _after_ the election.


*Crazy, man!




*


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Oh, well, you are more than welcome, Tony.  Listen, at the beginning, no one wanted into that war, but when we were attacked, and Hitler came after us, well, we immediately took on a different persona.  One for all and all for one, you know?  I was  a child, but a highly perceptive one and my father kept me that way.  After it was over and the Holocaust pictures were being published in Life Magazine and the like, he made me look at each and every one of them and stressed that something like this should never happen again to any one ethnicity.  When I was in the A.F. we had to see the documentaries of this abomination all over again and we were told exactly what my dad said.  Many people aren't being taught today, just what it really was all about back then.  And, the Japanese, well, they were worse, if that is possible.  It boggles the mind what one human can perpetrate upon another.  Keep the faith my friend.



Thanks Lewkat!  Yes, what you have described here is also my understanding, and I certainly appreciate your posts on the subject.  It truly is amazing what human beings can, and are willing, to do to each other.

Tony


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 15, 2020)

True colors that's all we're seeing. The people whose behavior or opinions haven't changed are truer to form like it or not. Those that went Jekyl and Hyde have showed their true character ie selfishness or they are actually a paranoid or scared person no matter what face they've put on in the past.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am definitely more cranky.  Before I had COVID-19, I hated being restricted.  Post COVID-19, I still hate being restricted.  Which is odd since I am something of a loner.  But it is the authority that bugs me, and the fact that they insult my intelligence daily.


Yes, the restriction is certainly no fun for anyone!  But I'm curious, in what way do you feel the "authority" are insulting your intelligence?  I really can't tell what you are referring to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> True colors that's all we're seeing. The people whose behavior or opinions haven't changed are truer to form like it or not. Those that went Jekyl and Hyde have should their true character ie selfishness or they are actually a paranoid or scared person no matter what face they've put on in the past.


People's sides are multi-faceted, especially now, and someone can still be a nice or good person regardless of how they are behaving now.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> People's sides are multi-faceted, especially now, and someone can still be a nice or good person regardless of how they are behaving now.


In 'normal' times they might be better at controlling their behavior but in times of stress, duress or something new we still get to see people's impulses or natural inclinations to say the least. They might even like being 'nice' or 'carefree' but it's still an act for many.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 15, 2020)

We sorta felt hard done by /  frustrated / upset  because of not being able buy basic things like toilet paper / and basic soap which included clothes washing items, we didn’t abuse anyone over it ....Well maybe the TV ......when they showed where our basic items were being bought and shipped overseas by criminals who had up to 50 people “working for them“ to buy essential items,  ..that also included powdered baby formulas

We have been so lucky in South Australia we had less than 500 cases with very few deaths
( I believe about 7 deaths )
We have had our freedom back for about 2 months now and most things like our dancing is back to normal.
I feel for our bordering state of Victoria. who’ve had stage 4 restrictions for 5 months now and still little sign of their restrictions being lifted in the greater Melbourne ( city / suburbs ) areas where they have had 24,909 cases and 904 deaths ....no wonder they are angry and frustrated .


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> People's sides are multi-faceted, especially now, and someone can still be a nice or good person regardless of how they are behaving now.


Absolutely, Ruthanne. Any of us can react negatively if sufficient pressure is applied. Speaks to circumstance rather than character.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2020)

In the interest of clarity, there are also those who behave badly because they choose to do so. With or without the present circumstances.


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am definitely more cranky.  Before I had COVID-19, I hated being restricted.  Post COVID-19, I still hate being restricted.  Which is odd since I am something of a loner.  But it is the authority that bugs me, and the fact that they insult my intelligence daily.



I agree 1,000%.


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I agree 1,000%.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 16, 2020)

I had my patience tested...hey, guess what, I'm negative!


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

It's like playing a game where the rules keep changing.


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> It's like playing a game where the rules keep changing.



Yes, the goalposts keep moving.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 23, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Me? Fine except that I hate everybody. I hate TV commercials. I hate the squirrels and chipmunks in the back yard, and I positively loathe the leaf rollers that won't leave my cannas alone. I hate traffic. I hate those people in the grocery store who have the unmitigated gall to get too close to me. I hate the letter carrier for being here too early before I can get something in the mailbox to be picked up. I hate the letter carrier for getting here so late in the day. I hate waiting for anything, even responses from the web that happen in nano-seconds. I hate the heat. I hate the rain. I hate the music the local HD classical music station programs. I hate having to take time out of my *busy* day to carry out the trash or even to feed Maggiecat. I hate making the bed.
> 
> Except for all of the above. I'm fine and actually much better since I deleted my FB account. Thanks for asking


You sound like my older brother who we just buried yesterday.  He spent a lifetime of hate.  He died alone sometimes at the end of September.  He too hated everthing & everyone.  Most people kept away from him.  Too bad; it's not my way.  The Beatles said, "All We Is Love, Love, Love Is All We Need".


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm thinking/hoping GeorgiaXplant is joking.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 23, 2020)

No, not cranky I smile a little...make some people blink. Don't have to put up with a lot of ......
 Dog tend to growl a bit more I think....


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2020)

There were 2 women arguing while in line outside Costco yesterday .. people seem unhappy these days ..

Very little fazes me, and my husband is the same.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Get really crazy, Irwin?  As opposed to what?



More widespread rioting and destruction than we've seen already in 2020.


----------

